
Smart Condom - vezycash
https://britishcondoms.uk/icon-smart-condoms.html
======
switchstance
This is a bit misleading to be called a condom. But, I suppose a "smart cock
ring" might come across as vulgar and less easy to market.

------
dbasedweeb
It’s actually a smart cock ring, and still a breatakingly bad idea. It’s like
a group of people sat around a table and one of them said, “What’s the worst
thing about cock rings today?” The response must have been, “Well I hate how
no one can hack them.”

~~~
netsharc
Reading the text, it seems they just use Bluetooth to transfer data to your
phone... although I wonder if it would just be stored on the phone or backed
up on the cloud for "safety".

I think it's more like some people sitting around and wondering "What thing
have they not made 'smart'/IoTfied?" and someone thought "Cock rings!".

Oh wait,

> What does i.Con do with its data? Can I use it anonymously?

> Absolutely! All data will be kept anonymous but users will have the option
> to share their recent data with friends, or, indeed the world. You will be
> able to anonymously access stats that you can compare with i.Con users
> worldwide.

So they will definitely upload it straight to their cloud...

~~~
trhway
recent Fitbit heatmaps come to mind.

------
swombat
Surely this is an April's fools joke... I mean, it's even called the
"i.Con"...

------
haZard_OS
Hackers of the world - Let the penetration testing begin!

------
boffinism
Uh... it has a hole in it. Is that smart?

------
peternilson
Attention @
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

------
gremlinsinc
A condom that could check if anything 'leaked' out, and based on momentum and
other factors give a % variance of likelihood of getting pregnant as well as
detect STDs from fluids... that would be an amazing discovery, this...is just
fit bit for penises...not so interesting...tldr: Maybe if it had a tricorder
built in.

------
opsiprogram
"and seeing this smart condom article ... finally it all clicked...we were
living in a dystopia"

------
ojbyrne
Though (as the article states) not an actual condom.

------
ApolloRising
I would have given good money to sit in on the pitch meeting. I think we are
moving well past the absurd.

------
RobLach
Can I pair with my Tinder account?

------
boonez123
I just use the fitbit usually.

------
D-Coder
I know I have some OCD. But this... just a bit much.

------
forkLding
what if damage occurs not part of actual intercourse and you expose wiring to
delicate sexual parts

------
y0y
Welcome to the Internet of Dicks.

~~~
garyrichardson
I believe we've had that for a while. For both ways you could interpret it.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
What could go wrong?

~~~
switchstance
They sell your data to Tinder, and suddenly everyone has access to your
stamina?

~~~
staticautomatic
Unless you spoof your stamina metrics and KPIs!

~~~
Beamer92
You gotta pump those numbers up! Those are rookie numbers.

~~~
MrMorden
This sort of thing ain't my bag, baby!

